# on paha sanoa



## Gavril

Is _on paha sanoa_ an idiom? I don't know what "It's bad to say" means in contexts such as the following.


_Yksinkertaista yhteyttä tuskin onkaan: Ihmisestä on paha sanoa, minkä  osan hänestä synnytti kesä videopelien maailmassa ja minkä vuosien uppoutuminen synkkiin kirjoihin. 
_


"And there hardly is a simple connection [between video games and violence]: It's [??] to say about a person, what part of them was shaped by a summer in the video game world, and what part of them was shaped by years of immersion in dark literature."


Kiitos


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"On *vaikea/mahdoton* sanoa, minkä osan hänestä synnytti kesä videopelien maailmassa ja minkä osan uppoutuminen synkkiin kirjoihin."

GOM


----------



## hui

Suomen kielen perussanakirja:

*paha* 9  jstak kielteisenä, paheksuttavana, hankalana tms. pidettävästä.
1. - -
2. - -
3. - -
4.  vaikea, hankala, kiusallinen; työläs voittaa, korjata, parantaa tms. _Paha mutka. Paha este. Paha haava, yskä. Paha ristiriita, selkkaus. Pahin kilpailijani. Minulle sattui paha virhe. Pyörremyrsky aiheutti pahaa jälkeä. Olla pahassa pulassa. Paha juttu, että - -. Paha mennä sanomaan, kumpi heistä on oikeassa._
5. - -
6. - -
7. - -


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Is _on paha sanoa_ an idiom? I don't know what "It's bad to say" means in contexts such as the following.


I think it's exactly the same expression as in English _it's hard to say/tell_.


----------

